# Are these Aquatic plants?!



## Tars (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

So, like most planted tank hobbyist noobs, I bought a few Topfin "aquatic" plants that comes in tubes from petsmart. Could you guys check if these are aquatic plants, and if so, what are they??








First up,
1. are these wisteria?










For the second, third, and 4th plant:

2. Left center. Are those amazon swords? The way they grow isn't like what i see on other sites.

3. Right of center. Are those java ferns?

4. Last, bottom center. Are those Anubias?


Edit: More pics of the "amazon swords", if they are amazon swords.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

The tubes should have listed their scientific names.

But yes, your IDs are all correct. You need to pull the java and anubia rhizomes out of the substrate though, or they will rot.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Aubzilla said:


> The tubes should have listed their scientific names.
> 
> But yes, your IDs are all correct. You need to pull the java and anubia rhizomes out of the substrate though, or they will rot.


You can tie the rhizomes to small rocks or pieces or heavy root wood and lay them on the bottom. The roots then grow around the rock or wood and work their way into the substrate.


----------



## Tars (Sep 17, 2011)

From what i've read over the forums, the names that the store gives are sometimes fake, and even the plants are. I just wanna make sure they are really freshwater plants.

And wow i've been keeping those plants for almost a year and i've been planting them like a regular land plant. Are there specific types of plants that needed to be treated like this or just plants similar to java and anubias?

Btw thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Scientific names are the same- its common names that will get you.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Tars said:


> i've been keeping those plants for almost a year and i've been planting them like a regular land plant. Are there specific types of plants that needed to be treated like this or just plants similar to java and anubias?


Some of the ferns (Java fern, Bolbitis) can do better with their rhizomes out of the substrate. Same for Anubias. Same for any plants that are floaters, and those that don't have roots (mosses).

On the other hand, I have planted Anubias just into the gravel and they have done just great, with enormous root development. Some ferns like Ceratopteris (Watersprite) will grow a lot faster with their roots in a nutritious substrate.


----------

